# Diet myths



## Eunoia (Oct 19, 2005)

For all of you who are on diets, have been on diets, or are considering going on a diet or know someone who diets....

*THE HOW'S*

*#1. HOW WE DIET*
- _Skipping meals or decreasing calories_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- this lowers metabolism so we store fat more easily from fewer calories
- the brain's and muscle's demand for fuel causes rebound "munchies", usually for high fat and sugar items
- poor attention span, irritability, fatigue
- muscle tissue may be lost
- ie. those who skip breakfast tend to eat more later in the day so it does not even out
- skipping dinner has the same effect, or thinking that eating before bed causes gain weight- the fact is the total energy intake impacts weight, not the timing. Even while we are asleep, our bodies are working and need energy.

*#2. HOW WE DIET*
- _Cut out starchy foods_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- your body loses its best source of stable energy, you'll be more likely to feel moody and tired
- you'll end up eating higher fat and sugar foods to satisfy munchies

*#3. HOW WE DIET*
_- Cut out meats_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- may risk iron deficiency which leads to fatigue
- energy from meals may not last long, causing more hunger between meals for high fat, high sugar foods
- fat is needed to absorb vitamins, you may risk vitamin deficiencies by cutting out fats, and vitamins are essential for proper immune functioning, skin health, vision etc.

*#4. HOW WE DIET*
_- Go on preplanned meal replacement diet or liquid diet_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- you have a 95% chance of regaining any weight you lose in 1-2 yrs
- you give away control to the plan, which lowers your self- esteem
- you often lose muscle mass along w/ fat. This lowers your metabolism, making it easier to store fat on fewer calories
- habits are replaced temporarily, not changed permanently. also, it's expensive!

*#5. HOW WE DIET*
_- Fasting_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- most of the weight lost is water
- muscle mass decreases, which lowers metabolism. Subsequent fat gain.
- can be medically dangerous for some individuals


*THE WHY'S*

*#1. WHY WE DIET*
_- to be slim_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- slimness is temporary. Over the long run, 95% of dieters regain their weight. Many women gain more more weight than before, so they diet again with similar, poor results. This is called diet cycling and it can lead to obesity.

*#2. WHY WE DIET*
_- to be healthier_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- diet cycling increases health risks more than being overweight
- there is no evidence that being plump (not overweight) is unhealthy. There IS evidence that being too slim is unhealthy.
- most dieting decreases our muscle mass. Muscles are needed for good health.
- many diets are unhealthy. Your body and mind don't run well when you restrict calories. Dieting makes you moody and irritable, and makes you obsessed w/ food. This feels like failure, but in fact it is a physiological response and has nothing to do w/ will power.

*#3. WHY WE DIET*
_- to be more attractive_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- what attracts you to someone else? Do you want your friends to like you for your body or yourself? What are long term relationships based upon? If you are dieting, are you fun to be around? (just as a little note, research shows that men are actually more attracted to women at healthy weights and turned off by those are abnormally skinny)


_Note_: This information was prepared by Nutritionists from Boundary Health Unit


----------



## Eunoia (Oct 19, 2005)

For all of you who are on diets, have been on diets, or are considering going on a diet or know someone who diets....

*THE HOW'S*

*#1. HOW WE DIET*
- _Skipping meals or decreasing calories_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- this lowers metabolism so we store fat more easily from fewer calories
- the brain's and muscle's demand for fuel causes rebound "munchies", usually for high fat and sugar items
- poor attention span, irritability, fatigue
- muscle tissue may be lost
- ie. those who skip breakfast tend to eat more later in the day so it does not even out
- skipping dinner has the same effect, or thinking that eating before bed causes gain weight- the fact is the total energy intake impacts weight, not the timing. Even while we are asleep, our bodies are working and need energy.

*#2. HOW WE DIET*
- _Cut out starchy foods_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- your body loses its best source of stable energy, you'll be more likely to feel moody and tired
- you'll end up eating higher fat and sugar foods to satisfy munchies

*#3. HOW WE DIET*
_- Cut out meats_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- may risk iron deficiency which leads to fatigue
- energy from meals may not last long, causing more hunger between meals for high fat, high sugar foods
- fat is needed to absorb vitamins, you may risk vitamin deficiencies by cutting out fats, and vitamins are essential for proper immune functioning, skin health, vision etc.

*#4. HOW WE DIET*
_- Go on preplanned meal replacement diet or liquid diet_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- you have a 95% chance of regaining any weight you lose in 1-2 yrs
- you give away control to the plan, which lowers your self- esteem
- you often lose muscle mass along w/ fat. This lowers your metabolism, making it easier to store fat on fewer calories
- habits are replaced temporarily, not changed permanently. also, it's expensive!

*#5. HOW WE DIET*
_- Fasting_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- most of the weight lost is water
- muscle mass decreases, which lowers metabolism. Subsequent fat gain.
- can be medically dangerous for some individuals


*THE WHY'S*

*#1. WHY WE DIET*
_- to be slim_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- slimness is temporary. Over the long run, 95% of dieters regain their weight. Many women gain more more weight than before, so they diet again with similar, poor results. This is called diet cycling and it can lead to obesity.

*#2. WHY WE DIET*
_- to be healthier_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- diet cycling increases health risks more than being overweight
- there is no evidence that being plump (not overweight) is unhealthy. There IS evidence that being too slim is unhealthy.
- most dieting decreases our muscle mass. Muscles are needed for good health.
- many diets are unhealthy. Your body and mind don't run well when you restrict calories. Dieting makes you moody and irritable, and makes you obsessed w/ food. This feels like failure, but in fact it is a physiological response and has nothing to do w/ will power.

*#3. WHY WE DIET*
_- to be more attractive_
*THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENS*
- what attracts you to someone else? Do you want your friends to like you for your body or yourself? What are long term relationships based upon? If you are dieting, are you fun to be around? (just as a little note, research shows that men are actually more attracted to women at healthy weights and turned off by those are abnormally skinny)


_Note_: This information was prepared by Nutritionists from Boundary Health Unit


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: diet myths*

one myth that i try to keep on to and go by is .. that doing exercise till your body hurts does not mean that you are burning anything more it only means that you are hurting your body nothing more...
ashley kate


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: diet myths*

My yoga teacher a few years put it this way: You've heard the phrase "No pain, no gain" before but in this class it's a bit different -- "Pain, no gain; No pain, gain." The object is to strengthen your body in a healthy way, relax the muscles that are creating pain and tension, increase flexibility.

When you think about it, the idea of "no pain, no gain" comes from bodybuilding and weighlifting, where the object is to artificially increase muscle bulk by physically "tearing" the muscles so they can regrow as they heal.


----------



## Eunoia (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: diet myths*

thanks for adding that Ashley... very true. I remember I was in this Pilates class and it didn't hurt one bit, and I kept on thinking I wasn't doing it right and was even getting mad that it wasn't a 'workout' at all... well, the next day my whole body was aching and even after that... my point is that exercise really is to be healthier and not to push your body to extremes, measured by pain. I mean for all you know, you could hurt yourself by pulling a muscle thinking 'that was a great workout, I'm in pain' where as _real_ changes won't be noticable that quickly, and shouldn't be marked by pain.


----------

